# Wet or Dry?



## Sk1pper (Jul 12, 2014)

Simple question:

Can anyone tell me if the bars and clubs in Sukhumvit area are open over the 11th/12th religious festivals?

I see that 7/11 and Big C are not selling alcohol and I don't want to make a wasted trip

Thanks

Skiparty:


----------

